# Excellent Video On the Evidences of the Eyewitness Events of the Gospel



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;r5Ylt1pBMm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Ylt1pBMm8&[/video]


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 19, 2011)

Very interesting apologetic from the Scriptural data.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 19, 2011)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;6u04d6M3tAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u04d6M3tAw&[/video]


----------



## Quickened (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## baron (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a great video. I never thought abuot that.


----------

